# Help: TLX 170T Trail Lite Crossover, Bunk End Capacity



## Campingfun

Hi, I am new here. We are looking at purchasing a pre-owned 2010 TLX 170T Trail Lite Crossover. It has one queen bed, fold out bunk end.  I have spent weeks searching the internet trying to determine the weight capacity the bunk end will hold. I have not been able to find anything on that and the dealer I have been speaking with isn't certain, but figures it should hold up to 500 lbs.
Does anyone know the weight capacity for the bunk ends of the Trail-Lite. I have even tried contacting the parent company, Monaco Coach Corporation, but still cannot find the answer.

I would also love to know if anyone has this model. Would appreciate an honest review. This will be our first camper, it seems to meet all our needs on paper - sleeping capacity and weight restriction, plus it has a bathroom. There seems to be a mix of love and hate reviews for these campers online. Hope we are making the right choice.


----------



## C Nash

i would guess that the 500 lb would be a realistic number.  If worried you could always get supports such as these.  https://www.google.com/shopping/product/786999941150386610?hl=en#.


----------



## MaryKorn

I have long been ordering simulators through the Internet. the main thing is to check the address carefully


----------



## Cynthia Richard

I recently also ordered a same crossover in my gym in California. He was not much of a different model. The main thing is that it had a certificate. By the way, I wrote the address without the postal code and he came to another city. It's good that a friend told me about https://worldpostalcode.com/united-states/utah I can check my postal code there. It is very convenient and nothing is lost


----------



## evastone343

In my point of view, the weight capacity for the bunk ends depends on the number of loads you want to put on it. When you purchased it from this https://edubirdie.net/  site you will get a complete information and description list of weight capacity inside a box, you should read it.


----------

